# 60" P602ui-b3 single stud mount?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Open up the wall and install horizontal 2 X 6 using a Kreg tool.
While it's open you can run the wires and install a recessed box for all the wires.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Cut out the drywall, which is probably 1/2", and replace it with some 1/2" plywood.


Paint the plywood black, to match the cantilever mount, and mount to stud AND the plywood.


It'd be a good idea to cut in a power pass at the same time:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX17X2886&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC-_-pla-_-Audio+%2f+Video+Accessories-_-9SIA0ZX17X2886&gclid=CPXlu8WP5MgCFVUWHwodK-sP1Q&gclsrc=aw.ds




Save the old piece of drywall for the day you move and want to patch the hole.


----------



## betts687 (Oct 27, 2015)

Removing the drywall and installing additional studs would be the best installation, and be the best long term solution. As noted, you could then run your wires in the wall. To be honest, if you are not the best at drywall installation, who cares! It will be covered up by the TV when you are done.

Another option would be to mount your bracket to a piece of painted 3/4" plywood (equal to the size of the bracket), and then anchor it to the single stud. Sheetrock screws or anchors on the side would prevent any movement. This would push the TV out from the wall an extra 3/4" but would provide more than an adequate support. you could even get away with 1/2" plywood if it is a good quality, and you use a good set of fender washers on all the connection points. Grade 8!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

50 lbs is not a lot. As long as you get one side of the mount solidly into one of the studs you will be fine (provided it's not one of those mounts with the extendable arms). Use quality wall anchors for the other side.

I have a 60 inch plasma (MUCH heavier than the one you have) as well as another 60 inch LCD both into a single stud. Both been there for years with no issues.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob,

A "full motion" mount IS one that extends, so mounting a large display on one stud is not a good idea.

My offered solution is one that many of the pros go with. But, if not that, then there is the full motion mount with a steel back box the mounts to the sides of two studs.

Something like this:

http://www.cepro.com/article/snapav_adds_strength_to_strong_product_lines/SnapAV


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> Bob,
> 
> A "full motion" mount IS one that extends, so mounting a large display on one stud is not a good idea.
> http://www.cepro.com/article/snapav_adds_strength_to_strong_product_lines/SnapAV


Missed that part.
Thank you.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> Missed that part.
> Thank you.



Dang Canadians can't read "engrish", or understand unless there's an "eh" at the end of a sentence....:wink2:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For a single stud mounting, can you get two full size bolts into the stud within 2-1/2 inches of the top edge of the mount plate? Plus one within 1-1/2 inches of the bottom edge of the mount plate?

Drill pilot holes so the bolts do not crack the stud.

A telescoping or tilting mount needs to span two studs (or be mounted on plywood that spans at least 2 studs) so the mount cannot twist from side to side and have its edges crack the drywall. Both the mount attaching to the plywood away from a stud and the plywood alone attaching to a stud need bolts within 2 inches of the top edge.


----------

